# Kinderfilm/serie gesucht



## the.hai (6. Dezember 2014)

Hey,

ich habe grade lange mit meiner Schwester zusammen überlegt,  was wir so als Kinder gut fanden und dabei fiel uns ein "Titel" einfach  nicht ein und auch google spuckt mir nix aus^^

Was wir noch so im Kopf haben:

Ein  Kind hat in seinem Kinderzimmer ein Spielzeugschloss/Burg stehn und  darin wohnt ein Geist. Ich glaube es war ein kleines Mädchen, was nachts  dann immer in das Schloss gezaubert wird und mit dem Geist (mensch)  tanzt oder oder oder.

Mehr kriegen wir beim besten willen nichtmehr zusammen und da dachte ich einfach mal an euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich 25 sie 28 haben das in unserer Kindheit geschaut.

Warum das ganze?

Ihr sohn, mein neffe wird bald zwei und den modernen müll kann man ja keinem kind antun^^


Ich bedanke mich einfach mal im vorraus


----------



## freezy94 (6. Dezember 2014)

Spuk aus der Gruft?
Gespenster von Flatterfelds?

Würde mir jetzt spontan auf die Schnelle einfallen.


----------



## the.hai (6. Dezember 2014)

freezy94 schrieb:


> Spuk aus der Gruft?
> Gespenster von Flatterfelds?
> 
> Würde mir jetzt spontan auf die Schnelle einfallen.



nee, das ist ja die ritter kahlbutz geschichte.

Christian Friedrich von Kahlbutz â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## freezy94 (6. Dezember 2014)

War es denn Zeichentrick? 😀


----------



## the.hai (6. Dezember 2014)

freezy94 schrieb:


> War es denn Zeichentrick? 



nee das war in "echt"

der geist war ein Mann, edel angezogen soweit ich denke. ich glaube auch im schloss wurde nicht geredet, weiß es aber nichtmehr.


----------



## TomatenKenny (6. Dezember 2014)

lol ich glaube ich weiß was du meinst, aber ich komme nicht auf den namen xD ohman


hier hab ich mal ne seite wo du nachschauen könntest Fernsehserien von A bis Z: Buchstabe A  ist zwar sehr viel aber vielei findest du es ja ^^   ich such auch gerade danach xD


----------



## Amon (6. Dezember 2014)

Nich reden klingt irgendwie naach Pan Tau


----------



## the.hai (6. Dezember 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> Nich reden klingt irgendwie naach Pan Tau



an sich schon, aber isses bei weitem nicht. die produktion dürfte auch neuer sein und wiegesagt, es spielt nur im kinderzimmer.


----------



## Cinnayum (6. Dezember 2014)

Falls ihr ein Geschenk sucht:

Der kleine Eisbär
da gibt es 3 Filme und etliche Spinoffs als "Nebenhandlung" und Miniserien.
In die Serien (die auf KiKa liefen), kannst du auf youtube reinschnuppern.

oder die 3 Madagascar Teile

Da kann man nebenbei wunderbar alle möglichen Tiere und Dinge erklären. (wenn er/sie die Sprache noch nicht verstehen)


----------



## Razor0601 (7. Dezember 2014)

Deutscher Film, oder ne Amiproduktion?


----------



## the.hai (8. Dezember 2014)

das weiß ich leider nicht und kann auch keine vermutungen anstellen.


----------

